# Hello from Melbourne!



## Copproham (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm a freelance composer based out of Melbourne, Australia. I've been lurking here a few months but want to be more involved in the community.

I've been composing for a number of years but only really seriously since I finished uni at the end of 2013. Since then, I've been building up a modest network and supply of gear/software, with the ultimate goal of being self-sufficient from composing work in the next few years. As it is, I also teach piano part time which I do enjoy but eventually I want to be writing full time.

My music is mostly generated with Virtual Instruments, largely because of time and budget constraints (especially in advertisements, which I've done a few of). However if and when I get a budget I like to hire and record players where possible as the quality is always better in the end. I'm currently using a 2012 Macbook Pro which I've upgraded with a 1TB SSD and 16GB of ram - it's on the way out though so will be upgrading soon. I almost exclusively use Logic Pro and Kontakt (and Sibelius when I need real players or need to properly write some counterpoint) and I've been favouring a mix of Cinesamples and Sample Modeling Brass for the bulk of my orchestra.

My most recent project was an animated web series which I co-produced with some friends of mine, it was a dream project as not only did I get to write a Hollywood action/adventure score, I also had to learn how to be a sound designer and mixer.
Please feel free to check out some samples on my http://www.peterjcorriganmusic.com/ (website) or soundcloud!
Cheers


----------



## CGR (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Copproham - fellow Melbourne musician/pianist/composer here. Welcome - I'm sure you'll find a wealth of advice & knowledge here as I do. We should catch up for a coffee sometime.


----------



## Copproham (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks very much CGR, that sounds great!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey! I'm from Melbourne too. Count me in on this catch up!


----------



## CGR (Oct 7, 2017)

douggibson said:


> Oh wow..... the Melbourne crew ! I went through the VCA a long time ago. I did my Masters, also now a long time ago ;-(, at Uni Melb. As a grad student teaching counterpoint (also a yank) there I remember during a lecture staring at a half note pondering - what the fuck do they call it here again ? Never again. Crotchets suck hard. That whole system needs to be ripped up (not that I have an opinion).
> 
> Monash huh? Back in the early naughts' every time I heard someone from there perform or speak I always felt I needed a bong to get what they were talking about. I bet it has changed quite a bit.


Hi Doug - I didn't know you had spent time in Melbourne at the VCA! Did you know a pianist by the name of Rebecca Chambers?


----------



## teclark7 (Oct 7, 2017)

Copproham said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a freelance composer based out of Melbourne, Australia. I've been lurking here a few months but want to be more involved in the community.
> 
> I've been composing for a number of years but only really seriously since I finished uni at the end of 2013. Since then, I've been building up a modest network and supply of gear/software, with the ultimate goal of being self-sufficient from composing work in the next few years. As it is, I also teach piano part time which I do enjoy but eventually I want to be writing full time.
> 
> ...


Another hello from a long time lurker but new member also in Melbourne, Australia!

It sounds like I am definitely more at the amateur end of the scale of things. I am an IP lawyer by day but do a bit of recording and composing as a hobby. Happy to join in a Melbourne members catch up too!


----------



## trumpoz (Oct 8, 2017)

Aaaaand another Melbournite. 

Yes there should be a Melbourne VI Control music nerdism meetup! 

Somewhere that serves good coffee and drinks (I know that narrows it down by sooooo much). 

Monash in 2013...... You would know James Mustafa? Ive jumped in with the Composers Big Band a couple of times as well as contributed charts.


----------



## Sekkle (Oct 9, 2017)

Another Melbourne native here too!

There seems to be a decent Melbourne contingent


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 9, 2017)

WOO Melbourne too (Just moved from Adelaide)! I actually just applied for Monash this year (I hope it's good).


----------



## J-M (Oct 10, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copproham (Oct 10, 2017)

trumpoz said:


> Aaaaand another Melbournite.
> 
> Yes there should be a Melbourne VI Control music nerdism meetup!
> 
> ...


Yeah he was the year below me, immensely talented and hard working composer!

Thanks for the welcome everyone, nice to see so many fellow Melbournites. Hopefully we can get this catchup happening!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm from nowhere near Melbourne, but hello anyway!


----------



## CGR (Oct 12, 2017)

Kevin Fortin said:


> I'm from nowhere near Melbourne, but hello anyway!


Well hello to you!


----------

